# HTML Language



## AbdulAzim

Hey everyone, I want to ask something that I want to be a professional web developer so now I am learning with the private institute. So I am facing a many problems in HTML language. I do not understand this language so please someone help me or please tell me that what should I do? My friends recommend the assignment help online because they also working work on the web development but I want to personal expert who can give the best assistance. So everyone if you know any professional developer who learn the HTML language so please contact me.


----------



## Darkwind

You will have to be a bit more specific in your question.  Specifically, what problems are you having with HTML?

Consider this.   HTML is an acronym for Hyper Text Markup Language.

The purpose of HTML is to give your content structure and semantic meaning.  What this means is the language itself is a way for internet readers such as browsers to structure your content in a meaningful way.  It is essential that you learn to write HTML in a code compliant manner.  This aids in backward compatibility with older browsers so that they can degrade gracefully, but also sets the foundation for your content so that it will meet compliance in future browser releases.

We programming isn't just HTML though.  If you want to be a front-end developer, you'll need to know the difference between structure (HTML), Presentation (CSS), and logic (Javascript or some other scripting language).

Here are some recommended links to help you understand the code...

HTML 5  HTML5
CSS Cascading Style Sheets
Javascript JavaScript Web APIs - W3C

Javascript Frameworks  

JQuery  jQuery
AngularJS  Angular Docs


These two are some of the more popular ones, but there are a dozen more.  Just look up Javascript frameworks in Google.


----------



## abdulaziz

HTML is called Hyper text mark up language in HTML we used tag code and if you to become an expert in development but you are not expert you have to learn from your seniors and recently I made a project on assignment writing Dubai. the best resources to learn HTML from w3school.


----------



## Rusya27

Thank for helpful topic. I will come on this site one more time, because now I need do my homework.


----------



## henrywilson2278

Students Looking for HTML Language can contact Instant Assignment Help Australia for HTML Assignment Help for Computer Science scholars.


----------



## JamesBurt

I join the question above, I also want to get help to write my paper for me from professors who will write this for me and I can devote more time to my work


----------

